# Are they aiptasia?



## dr0s0s (May 2, 2009)

The photos are a little blurry cause they are still very small. Also I took the photos when the light was off, that's when they become so visible.


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

huh that's an interesting cling on. I have on hidden in a crevice on my rocks, and if anyone can help identify this, I would really like to know :-D

Despite my lack of being able to tell you what it is, I can however, tell you that I don't think it is aiptasia. Good Luck with the identification!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, that's aptasia. There are several ways to get rid of them. The important thing is to be consistent.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

+1 to aptasia.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes that is aptasia. I know them all to well. If you dont get ahold of it, it will take over all your rock and you will have a mess on your hands. What i did because i had nothing else alive in my tank except a bad problem with Bristol worms. I shut down ever thing and let the tank sit for about 1 1/2 weeks the aptasia died and so did the worms Yuck what a mess that was, Took out all my rock and with a high pressure hose cleaned all the rock out and dead left over worms etc, Redid the whole Tank new live sand etc. So far so good . But there is a product out there called Joe's Juice. I didn't have any experience with this product cause i didn't get the chance, But maybe some one here has. Good Luck!

Carl.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

theres joes juice, aptasia x, even pure lemon juice in a pipette or needle seems to do alright. you can even get peppermint shrimp but they are a hit or miss on eating these. 

IMO leaving the tank there for a week 1/2 wont kill these. when WWIII comes, aptasia and roaches will be the last to survive. :wink:


----------



## dr0s0s (May 2, 2009)

unfortunately i cannot find peppermint shrimp in Greece. i can only find aiptaisia X


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO your better off with lemon juice then peppermint shrimp. (and i still dont have 100% success with the lemon juice)


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You can also use very salty water by heating it up and adding salt, then stir and do this continually until salt won't disolve any more. Or you can boil water and use that, again the important thing to do is to be consistent. I've used the very salty water and it worked great, but i was not consistent (doing it daily) and it spread throughout the tank. Then i got the pepperment shrimp and they didn't work and so i got others and it finally worked. I currently have no aptasia and it's been a year since they took over the tank.

Using these products or remadies and daily consistency as well as collecting the dead or loose and you'll be able to get rid of them, but inconsistency will cause spreading.


----------

